# Atlanta, GA, ID#A609445, Champ, M, 3yrs? Fulton County Animal Control



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

He is beautiful! I can drive to pick him up and foster him for a little bit but I can not keep him. We are at the "in city limits" limit of dogs we can have  Please let me know if I can help!

here is his info from CL and the link to the post:

CHAMP - ID#A609445

I am waiting for my owner to find me.
Please contact the shelter if you are either my owner or are interested in adopting me.

My name is CHAMP. 

I am a male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

The shelter thinks I am about 3 years old.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 13, 2012.

This information is 2 hours old. 
Back For more information about this animal, call:
Fulton County Animal Services at (404) 613-0358
Ask for information about animal ID number A609445 


Pit Bull,German Shepherd,Lab Mix,Rottweiler.


We haven't been here very long but this shelter looks overcrowded and is a kill shelter. I haven't noticed a dog yet that got a CL post twice


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Handsome boy..


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Now THIS shelter is one that some more negative adjectives could be applied...

Nice looking boy....I'll cross post.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

We are new to GA and live about an hour and a half from ATL so I'm not aware of their reputation. I know most of the poor dogs look terrified in the pictures. 

Any suggestions out there? I would love to get more involved but I don't know where to start. And I am limited b/c we live in the city limits.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

If you can't foster it's hard to help, directly. We have the limit of dogs (according to our HOA) as well AND financially I don't have the bandwidth to help right now. 

IF you have the money you could offer to pull and sponser the dog financially into a local rescue group. Sometimes that helps....

One local group that is really good and GSD knowledgeable is Canine Pet Rescue.

Canine Pet Rescue: Home

I'm hoping to move out to the country in a couple of years and NO MORE DANG HOAs!!! *ahem just had to vent that out a bit*

....and one of my goals is to set up to be able to foster for GSD rescue.




Cusack's Human said:


> We are new to GA and live about an hour and a half from ATL so I'm not aware of their reputation. I know most of the poor dogs look terrified in the pictures.
> 
> Any suggestions out there? I would love to get more involved but I don't know where to start. And I am limited b/c we live in the city limits.


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I'm hoping to move out to the country in a couple of years and NO MORE DANG HOAs!!! *ahem just had to vent that out a bit*
> 
> ....and one of my goals is to set up to be able to foster for GSD rescue.


Us too!! I really do not like being so close to my neighbors and having every move regulated LOL We were looking at houses to rehab when we were shopping around and I had no idea that the historical society will even regulate the exterior paint colors if your house is reg with them  We moved at the start of the school year and I am ready to go now LOL


Back to Champ, sorry I haven't been able to get on here sooner. I tried to call the shelter yesterday but their phones were down. We happened to be in ATL for business so we stopped by to see him. The fantastic news is that he was ADOPTED!!! 

The extremely nice girl in the kennels said that he was her favorite and he was adopted the day before by a very nice lady. I didn't get such a warm felling from the adoptions staff unfortunately. She turned her nose up a bit to the fact that I was asking to help but was breed specific. I guess it does sound bad but I LOVE this breed. Isn't it enough to want to help them, in any way?? I can't save them all! She kept pushing me to adopt and said that rescues were not the best option.

I guess for now I will just have to wait. Maybe if I pester enough people I'll get somewhere LOL :gsdbeggin:

The kennels were very clean and they were not over crowded at all. I have a bad feeling I know why there is so much free space. I thought about helping out our local shelter but I have heard some really HORRIFIC stories about that place!

THANKS FOR ALL OF THE COMMENTS AND HELP! Champ is safe :happyboogie:


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, this subdivision gig was only supposed to be temporary but with the housing market nose dive I'm stuck right now.....

I was on the Fulton website and noticed his pic was gone and I was SO worried.

Thanks for the positive update and for info on the shelter too. They've had some problems in the past but that doesn't mean they cannot and did not improve. So good news all 'round.

Welcome to Hotlanta btw. 





Cusack's Human said:


> Us too!! I really do not like being so close to my neighbors and having every move regulated LOL We were looking at houses to rehab when we were shopping around and I had no idea that the historical society will even regulate the exterior paint colors if your house is reg with them  We moved at the start of the school year and I am ready to go now LOL
> 
> 
> Back to Champ, sorry I haven't been able to get on here sooner. I tried to call the shelter yesterday but their phones were down. We happened to be in ATL for business so we stopped by to see him. The fantastic news is that he was ADOPTED!!!
> ...


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the Welcome!  Its definitely different from Louisiana LOL


----------

